
Goodbye to Digg Reader - Mindless2112
https://digg.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000678608
======
guybedo
and welcome Aktu ([http://aktu.io](http://aktu.io)) :-) ok, shameless plug :-)
but i just finished working on the first version and would love some feedback
:-)

